# Hello from Denmark



## Khin-Mya (Dec 12, 2005)

First of all, I hope you will forgive my rusty english.
 

What a wonderful forum this is.
It was recommendet to me by a dear friend, Pia Falk.

My name is Lone, I live in Denmark.
I have a small scale cattery, breeding Birmans.


----------



## Superkitties (Jan 30, 2004)




----------



## Pia Falk (Nov 15, 2005)

Hi Lone,

Welcome, glad to see you here


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Glad to have you here Lone


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome! Glad to have you join us. We have lots of international members here. Your English seems very good! 

We would all love to see photos of your cats!


----------



## dmcwlvssr (Apr 24, 2005)

Welcome! I am donna owned proudly by the incredible trio and surrogate mum to Freesia a female shepard mix


----------



## badet (Oct 7, 2005)

Welcome!!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Lone! I hope we learn more about Denmark and your beautiful Birmans. Welcome!


----------



## Khin-Mya (Dec 12, 2005)

Thank you. Thank you.

I would love to post some pictures of my cats, but at the moment my computer is acting like a maniac. I want a new one for christmas :xmasstree (I know.... the biggest fault on a pc is sitting in a chair looking at it :lol: )

And I would love to tell you about Denmark (I know Pia Falk would too) You just need to ask  Right now it is snowing, perhaps we will get lucky, at have a white christmas this year :santa


----------

